# Took pics of my mantids outdoors :)



## ABbuggin (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, took these Sunday but didn't get to post 'em until now. I took some _G. gongylodes, E. pennata_, and some _P. paradoxa_ to the woods for some "natural" looking pics.

First off, _Gongylus, gongylodes_. I'm not completely thrilled about these pics, but these guys are not easy to take pictures of! They hardly ever stand still, and when they do, they sway from side to side (1" in each direction!!!) in and out of focus. I took probably 30 pics that day, and these are the best two.  I sure have a lot of appreciation of anybody who actually manages to get a good picture of an older nymph! (they inherit the swaying as they get older)












Next, is my adult female _Empusa, pennata_. I still can't get over how pretty she is. :wub: I really like the way the 1st and last pictures look a lot.






I love this picture!






I played with the camera setting on this one. Look a bit like the evil monster lurking in the woods. :lol: 











This one is pretty cool.  

Finally, my _Phyllocrania, paradoxa._ Took another pic of my super green one (per Bassist's request) and took a few of one of my adult females. I kept the best one of her, and I really like it. My brother thinks the pic makes it look evil and calls in the "Bat Mantis". :lol:


----------



## NoKanDo (Sep 29, 2009)

wow i really really like the pics man, great job! arent you afraid they might fly away?

my male european loves to fly every where, lol.

i have a couple questions... so expect a pm!

but great job, please post more pics of whatever other mantids you got!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 29, 2009)

God, that empusa is amazing. I really want one  . Great pics dude, and I'm loving the Gongylous, another species I'd like to get, i think they're my favorite  

Once again amazing pictures.


----------



## bassist (Sep 29, 2009)

Great pictures.

Love the green girly.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 29, 2009)

NoKanDo said:


> wow i really really like the pics man, great job! arent you afraid they might fly away? my male european loves to fly every where, lol.
> 
> i have a couple questions... so expect a pm!
> 
> but great job, please post more pics of whatever other mantids you got!


Lol, thanks guys for the kind words. The winged mantids I took with me that day, can't fly.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 30, 2009)

still cant get over that bright green paradoxa! WOW!


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2009)

Andrew, fab pics, jealous I am! And save them for the calander contest!


----------



## ismart (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice andrew!  Please keep them coming! I love the natural setting type pic's. B)


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 30, 2009)

ismart said:


> Very nice andrew!  Please keep them coming! I love the natural setting type pic's. B)


The natural setting typue of pics are always my favorite.  

I'll try to take a few more. It's getting to be a bit too cool to take my empusa and gongylus out for pics except at midday.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 24, 2009)

Great pics. The green hurt my eyes :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't know why I missed this thread, great photos.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 24, 2009)

"Bat Mantis" hehe! :lol: Great pics... I enjoyed them!


----------

